# You Be The Judge



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 25, 2014)

Which on would you prefer as a customer?
The Satin finish with a soft warm wood look and feel or the Gloss finish with a hard cold plastic look and feel?

Les


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer the higher gloss - those by the way are great pens!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 25, 2014)

Both are nice options to have available.  

Most of the time I go for high gloss!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 25, 2014)

From a photographic perspective, I prefer the glossy finish.  However, from a practical view, I believe the satin finish is much better suited to highly figured woods.  The satin finish makes it look like wood.  

As an example, I have "walnut burl" features on the dashboard of my car.  It is very glossy and plastic feeling.  The manufacturer states in its literature that the features are real wood, but my eyes and my fingers see and feel plastic.

I have gone back and forth on the finishing of pens with highly figured timbers.  At the moment, my pendulum has swung to the natural/satin finish side, i.e. Pens Plus vs. CA.


----------



## mark james (Jan 25, 2014)

Satin.  Both look great though!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer a flawless gloss finish that looks and feels like glass.  A gloss finish that looks and feels like plastic is much less attractive to me. Both pens look nice.

Ed


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer the gloss. The pens both look great..


----------



## tim self (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer gloss.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 25, 2014)

The bottom photo, definitely.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 25, 2014)

Hard to choose one of those Les, they both look great. Maybe if i had them in my hand to feel the difference. I would be happy with either one.

Harry


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 25, 2014)

I've sold both finish styles and found glossy does much better.


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the look of a glossy finish, but I like the feel of satin. Gloss lets you see right down into the wood, but it feels like plastic. Satin feels a whole lot more like wood, but it's not nearly as clear.


----------



## Mike GW (Jan 25, 2014)

Definitely the gloss as far as aesthetic appeal. Satin is often nicer to the touch though. I'm into acoustic guitars and am familiar with the debates on the issue. Guitar luthiers will do a satin finish simply because it is cheaper. Sometimes it might bring out the characteristics of a particular wood or wood grain better, but most of the time a gloss finish will do that best. That is why luthiers most of the time put a gloss finish on the tops, backs, and sides of their guitars. Even the "low end" models of the high end manufactures put a gloss finish on the tops of their "low end" satin back and sides models. 

That said it is also interesting to note that these same manufacturers will put a satin finish on the back of the guitar neck (even on the high end models) because it helps the player move their hand up and down the neck easier. A gloss finish on the neck will tend to have a sticky feeling. One point to also make is that the satin finish on the guitar neck glosses after a lot of playing time.

I'm not sure how this all works out with pens, but some points to consider.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 25, 2014)

Gloss for me!


----------



## ejjenkins (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer the look and feel of a satin finish for a wooden pen, the glossy plastic finish on a nice piece of wood just doesn't do it for me.  I am probably not the norm on this


----------



## Buteo2808 (Jan 25, 2014)

I tend to make some of each for my personal use. Most that I send out want a gloss finish though. Great looking pens!


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 25, 2014)

Both look wonderful

Gloss from the picture..........satin for my pocket.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Jan 25, 2014)

*Both!*

Both look great!  What kits?


----------



## chrisk (Jan 25, 2014)

Satin finish!


----------



## monark88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Satin finish. Wood needs to look and feel like wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefer the gloss. Both good looking pens though.


----------



## Jeff turns (Jan 25, 2014)

They both look great but I prefer the Satin finish


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 25, 2014)

They are both beautiful work and wood.  Overlooking the bias in the question :wink:, I prefer the cold plastic look.  But I describe it as a meticulously applied 20 coat finish that is micro polished through 12 progressive steps to a exquisite shine that is harder than woodpecker lips. :biggrin:  For the real plastic, I just shine 'em up.  Go figure.

If I could try the warm pen I might change my mind.

Harry


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 25, 2014)

A warm pen could sell well this time of year.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 25, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> A warm pen could sell well this time of year.



A pen made with "cork" will do it...!

If you keep it in the pocket, the cork will absorb the heat so, when you get it out into a cold environment, you will feel its warmth for some time...!

PS: And I prefer a flawless gloss...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jan 25, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> From a photographic perspective, I prefer the glossy finish.  However, from a practical view, I believe the satin finish is much better suited to highly figured woods.  The satin finish makes it look like wood.
> 
> As an example, I have "walnut burl" features on the dashboard of my car.  It is very glossy and plastic feeling.  The manufacturer states in its literature that the features are real wood, but my eyes and my fingers see and feel plastic.
> 
> I have gone back and forth on the finishing of pens with highly figured timbers.  At the moment, my pendulum has swung to the natural/satin finish side, i.e. Pens Plus vs. CA.




The finish used on the wood inside of vehicles, is the liquid glass or liquid gloss, the same thing, both are a 2 part epoxy.  I've seen a thickness of 5mm achieve on double coating.  Those products are made to be use on a smooth, clean, and natural wood surface (no sealers or primers...!) and as a single coat.

The product is self-leveling therefore, the application has to be make on a perfectly flat/levelled surface/base.

Extremely durable stuff when cure correctly...!

Cheers
George


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 25, 2014)

They are both beautiful pens,but I like the gloss one the best.



Steve


----------



## LeeR (Jan 25, 2014)

Your question is biased ...  

I like satin, but sadly, I think most satin finishes are done by using a friction polish (that's the way I started).  They are easy to apply, but they look lousy after awhile since they do not hold up to oils/grease/grime from the user's hands.  I tend to use a wipe-on poly for my satin finishes now.  The downside  is that it can take days for it to build up and dry.  But I do not sell pens, I just give them away, so I am in no particular hurry to get them done.  

I resisted doing CA for a long time, but they finish quickly and they stay looking great for a very long time.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 26, 2014)

SATIN FINISH for me Les! i luv the soft feel of wood and using the CA Satin finish Technique! it will stand up well to everyday use,  With the customer they get what they like everyone is different.


----------



## Odysseos (Jan 26, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Which on would you prefer as a customer?
> The Satin finish with a soft warm wood look and feel or the Gloss finish with a hard cold plastic look and feel?
> 
> Les


 I can't decide...both the pens are awesome and I love them.:hypnotized:


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 26, 2014)

Both look great, but I like the gloss.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the gloss. I think that preference may come from all the previous flatwork I've done, I preferred high gloss over satin. And it may be an unproven opinion( as most opinions are ), but it seems a ca gloss would provide longer wear.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 26, 2014)

If it is in my hand writing, Satin.   If it is sitting in a display case, Glossy.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 26, 2014)

shine sells


----------



## lorbay (Jan 26, 2014)

Gloss for me 

Lin.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jan 26, 2014)

*Satin*

Satin for my vote.  Gloss looks good, may sell pens, don't like the glare.

Charlie


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 26, 2014)

I prefer the glossy pen,


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 26, 2014)

Phillip Kelley said:


> Both look great!  What kits?



Hybrid Cigar.

Les


----------



## Tanner (Jan 26, 2014)

Gloss.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 26, 2014)

Love both Pens Les,
The Satin for Feel,
But Gloss for Appearance, Appeal and Durability.
Also the Gloss usually requires a Finer Finish on the blank, as it Amplifies defects, imperfections and faults..
Brian.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 26, 2014)

In this instance, I like the satin. The more I turn, the more I like more natural finishes


----------



## tgsean (Jan 26, 2014)

Both pens look great, may I ask what was the finish used for the satin?


----------



## Lucky2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I prefer the gloss finish, so do most people that I've sold to.
Len


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 27, 2014)

Les, I always like gloss myself and the few customers that I have.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 27, 2014)

tgsean said:


> Both pens look great, may I ask what was the finish used for the satin?



MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane.
Minwax® Water Based Oil-Modified Polyurethane | Interior Clear Protective Finishes

Les


----------



## dbledsoe (Jan 27, 2014)

I prefer the gloss finish


----------



## kovalcik (Jan 28, 2014)

Put me down for the cold plastic look 

I think the high gloss really brings out the wood grain visually.


----------



## BSea (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree that shine sells, but the more I use a pen, the more I want it to feel like wood.  So the answer is obviously  -  "Both".

Some people say the oils that are absorbed make the wood look dirty and worn.  Others call it patina, and like the fact that it looks used and antique.

How's that for straddling the fence.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 28, 2014)

Satin all the way! It LOOKS like a wooden pen.


----------



## jyreene (Jan 29, 2014)

Warm feel. I hate plastic looking finishes on things that aren't plastic.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't read through all the post...BUT
A wood worker will always like the satin and feel for the wood....

But the reality is
*GLOSS IS GOING TO OUT SALE SATIN EVERY TIME.... *.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 29, 2014)

shiny sells


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

If someone orders a pen I give them a choice.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 29, 2014)

For show it is the gloss but for feel and my preference would have to be the satin. I say that even though I finish all mine with a gloss finish.


----------



## Justin H (Jan 29, 2014)

Glossy for me.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 29, 2014)

One "final" comment. As a poll, this one is severely flawed. I am no pollster, but when a choice is worded to slant the results in one way or another, it is invalid. 

The original question put "warm fuzzies" on the satin finish and pushed the gloss finish toward the popularity of Dracula.

Personally, I prefer a gloss finish, but I can also identify with the folk who like a satin finish. I think of the gloss finish as "jewel-like" rather than "cold plastic". Get my drift?

Sorry, the Engineer side of me just couldn't stay bottled up any longer.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> One "final" comment. As a poll, this one is severely flawed. I am no pollster, but when a choice is worded to slant the results in one way or another, it is invalid.  The original question put "warm fuzzies" on the satin finish and pushed the gloss finish toward the popularity of Dracula.  Personally, I prefer a gloss finish, but I can also identify with the folk who like a satin finish. I think of the gloss finish as "jewel-like" rather than "cold plastic". Get my drift?  Sorry, the Engineer side of me just couldn't stay bottled up any longer.



Even though the language may have been slanted one way, the comments went the opposite way mostly.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 29, 2014)

Satin all day


----------



## StuartCovey (Jan 30, 2014)

I always love the glossy look. I think it gives it a more professional look.
Great pens by the way!


----------

